# Tornado hit my barn on 8/4/08!



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Glad no one was hurt. Those late season tornadoes can be bad because your not expecting them in August as much.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

:shock: Gosh, I'm so glad no one was hurt. Its very very rare that we have a tornado in England, although with the freaky weather we are having more than usual.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Glad you are ok and the horses too!!! I bet it was very scary!!! :shock:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow that sounds scary, I'm glad everyone was OK!! :shock:


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

So sorry to hear about that. Glad noone was hurt!


----------

